# Good Luck Nicky1



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicky,

Hope all goes well at the clinic hunny and they can help you.

I read on the chitter chatters thread that you had a nice surprise from your Mum. My mum done the same for us.

Wanna hear all about it when you get back!

Sending you and DH    

Love

Vicki x x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

lovely post mrs 

have said on chitters but want to say again    

xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Fanks you two  Got a nice suprise just then as I came looking for the cromwell thread and saw my name 

The appointment went really well, We now just have to wait for our blood tests results to come back and then hopefully we can be matched with a recipient   They said once they have all the test results back it should only take 2-3 weeks to be matched  The con was explaining about the drugs etc I'd be on and said I could be like a woman with PMT for a couple of weeks, I told John basically that gave me pemission to be horrid to him and he was to let it go and not be grump back with me  

We went in to do all the form filling etc With Racheal, She seemed really nice and was chatting to us aswel as filing in the forms  Johns face was a picture when she handed him a pot and showed him to the `room`, Bless him it's the first time he's had to do it alone, We usually do his tests at home then drive them to the clinic 

We had to get John's Hep B&C and HIV tests done 2day too, He hates needles so was sweating and couldn't look at it, He did ask Racheal why his plaster didn't have a dinosaur on it  

So all seems well aslong as my bloods all come back OK 

Ohh yeah as we were leaving we went to pay and Johns card expired last month  Its such a good job I had mine with me too 

Thanks again for the msgs guys 
Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww Nicky glad everything went well for you at the appointment   and my hubby sympathises with John...As he says you'd think they'd supply videos instead of mags being a private clinic and all that!!  

Hey you never know...if everything comes back pretty quick we could be cycling together!  

I'm sure everything will come back just fine.

Love and sloppy snogs

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nicky 

That's good news all went well, 
Are they awaiting your blood results before they start you on the pill ? ~ can you believe how fast things seem to be moving, 

How is you lovely tattoo ? Hope it's all healed nicely, 

Sending lots of luck and hoping you won't be waiting too long for your results 

saraxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello nicky
Glad to read that everything went well.Every step u take gets u more and more excited doesnt it knowing that ur getting closer for that chance of a lovely bfp,i hope it all contines to run smoothly for u nicky and wish u all the best for ur blood results coming back,and like vicki says u never no u cud be cyling along with her.did they not give u a appt for councillingI had appt,concilling,bloods and matched within 3weeks GOODLUCK let us no any updates!
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya 

Vicki ~ It would be really nice to have someone to cycle with, I told John what your DH said about the videos and he laughed, But said he didn't need the mags anyway   

Sarah ~ Mr O didn't mention the pill at all which confused me a bit, All he said was on day 21 I'd go in for a scan and as long as that showed all was fine start Burserelin that day for around 12 days, He said I'd go for another scan then take puregon (?) (I'm sure he wrote down 200mg, Does that sound right?) and he mentioned the HCG jab too but nothing about going on the pill 

Kelly ~ I was told they have a councellor should I need it at anytime, But never made an appointment to see one, Has everyone done this or is it just personal choice?  I am quite excited yeah, Everyone at the clinic seemed nice which helped a lot! I'll still be bricking it when the time comes though  R u cycling at the mo?

Going to ring the DR's hopefully from work tomorrow, If I can find a quiet 2 mins to see if any results have come back yet, I think the HIV ones take a few weeks don't they?

Thanks guys 

Nicky x xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Nicky,

I very surprised you haven't been booked for counselling...as it's an HFEA legal requirement if your egg sharing/donating.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello nicky

Iam very very surprised how u havent been put on the pill?? everyone i know at the clinic at our first consultation were giving 3calender packs of the pill.and at our consultation were giving a appt for councilling hmmmm strange,if it were me,id honestly give them a call and ask about the pill and the councilling hun maybe its the new docs procudure tho as i seen dr mamiso.
let us no
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nicky 

Just seen the post again ~ do you have regular cycles every month ? ~ i am wondering if this is why they havent mentioned the pill ~ as i can sometimes miss a month they made sure they had control and also my clinic don't DR 

i wouldnt worry it looks like your be starting very soon and this could be why also, 

keeping fingers crossed for your results ~ time just drugs waiting for them but then all go after that,
Saraxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Girls, I have to phone the clinic next week, John took a call while I was at work today from Janet (?) Asking if we had been given a councelling appt as we should have been! I'll have to ring when Im off on Tuesday and ask about the pill while I'm on too, My cycles are irregular and I mentioned that on the forms that they can at the mo be anything between 35-45 days, Now I have stopped doing my BBT I have no idea when AF will show up what so ever!

Racheal did say at the time that she doesn't normally do the form filling etc and that the usual lady was off that day, Maybe thats why, Is it the nurse who arranges the pill and councelling or the consultant? 

When do they usually do the councelling just before I start or will they want to do one straight away? Does it need to be both of us or just me and will it just be 1 session or a few?  Sorry for the questions 

Ta girls 
x x x[br]: August 04, 2006, 07:00:08 PMOhh yeah I forgot to say, They must of been sorting our forms etc because Janet also said she was on matching us!  I did ask John if he was sure thats what she said and he said yes, Unless they are just provisionally matching us for now so we have a match ready for when my blood tests are all back  

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya nicky

The councilling and pill was giving to me by the consultant,it doesnt make any differecen if ur regular or iregualr hun as i am always spot on date with periods but they says they always have to put patients on the pill to make sure and its easier for them to make treatament plans etc but on the other hand it may be the new doctors rules as he has changed a few things at the clinic since he came.My councilling was a week after my consultation so wen u call them next week u will prob get a appt str8 away within the week or the week after there quick with them too.It will be the both of u there at the appt hun,and its only one appt or if they think that u are finding it hard to come to terms with they will make u another.They will be matching u now so hubbie will be rite lol they always had a rough idea who u are matched to anyways soon after they hand ur description sheet in,they are really good and quick at matching ill tell ye.Ur well on ur way now hun.literally counting down the days.Goodluck!

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Nicky  

Janet the counsellor is lovely!...And yes John will have to be with you for it. Normally you have your consultation appointment then counselling a week later. It's usually the one session that you have but you can have more if you require it (at a cost)

You'll be asked a few questions on how you feel about your eggs possibly being given to certain groups of society (single women, lesbians, women over 40 etc) and how you think you'll feel if a child was born of your eggs and contacted you in years to come. She will also ask how you feel about donating any surplus embryo's you may have. (which is something you and John should discuss before you go) The appointment lasts just under an hour.

The rest Kelly has covered nicely.

Love

Vicki x


----------

